
The making of a open source timetracker without the need to sign up – in polymer - junt_io
https://junt.io/open-source/making-of-yotilo-1/
======
junt_io
Here comes part #2:

[https://junt.io/open-source/making-of-yotilo-2/#nav](https://junt.io/open-
source/making-of-yotilo-2/#nav)

